# Anyone in Fredericksburg, VA area?



## Edcrosbys (Oct 26, 2010)

I got an email from a lady today in the Fredericksburg, VA area looking to have a hive removed from a chimney? Anyone on here interested? I don't know any details, but will pass your info along to her if you'd like.

Thanks!


----------



## Beehaive (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello, did anyone remove the hive yet? Do you have anymore info or pictures?


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Don't worry, the hurricane took care of it.


----------



## Edcrosbys (Oct 26, 2010)

I've sent her info to folks who've PMed me. Thanks guys!


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

It has been a busy week and I just saw this. It may be the same case that our local club is checking to find more information. I do extraction but preferreable not this time of year unless it is a threat to someones saftey.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

In this case it is in a chimney and I would say they would like to have a fire to keep warm!


----------

